# My Klipsch Heritage Home Theater



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am rather new to the forum, so am adding my gear list. BTW, I really like REW and appreciate it's capabilities. Thanks to all concerned. 

Quite a bit of stuff ended up being DIY whenever possible. 

My HT is a 7.1 system with a 120" screen.

L & R mains- Klipschorns modified to include ALK Universal crossovers, Trachorns, JBL 2470 drivers, Eminence APT-150 tweeters, Bob Crites woofers.

Center- Klipsch La Scala. Also ALK network, Trachorns, JBL mid driver, Crites CT-125 tweeter.

Side and rear effects - Klipsch Cornwalls.

Subwoofer - Currently SVS 20-39 PC+, waiting for Klipsch RSW-15 to arrive.

Amplification - Parasound HALO A52, A23.

Pre/Pro - Integra DHC 9.9

Blu-Ray - Panasonic BD-55

DVD/SACD - Denon 2910

DIY HTPC - My cd collection ripped to .flac

Primary screen - DIY 120" screen. Dalite High Power, high gain screen. DIY frame.

Projector - Sharp Z12000 

Secondary screen - Asus 24" LCD

Cables and Interconnects - Canare DIY connectors. Canare Quad IV speaker cable.

DIY Quadratic diffusers, Bass traps, HF absorbers.


----------

